# Do you carry and use one of your pens?



## Scott.tudhope

What do you carry?


----------



## flyitfast

I like rollerballs and I like the Electra kit to show off the blank but still not a big pen.   It feels good in the hand too.  It has one of Curtis' Hybrid blanks of agarita and garnet acrylic, which happen to be Florida State Univ. colors.  Kinda nice to show it off.
Will post a picture later.
gordon


----------



## Jim Burr

I have 2 sierra's that have done very well...LOML have $500 worth of pens in her purse...she's banned from any attempt at selling, all she does is write checks and say "I want that one when you're done" Good thing she's really cute!!


----------



## Boz

I carry my most recent pens.  It is my best sales tool.  If you carry your pens it shows people that they need one too.  Right now in my briefcase is a Vertex click with a carbon fiber body from Cap'n G and a 300 Win Mag bullet pen with a rosewood top.


----------



## jttheclockman

Here is a link to a similar question I asked not long ago.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/carry-pen-102154/

The main reason to carry a pen of your own is for sales. You would not believe how many unexpected sales you can make when you whip your pen out to sign those credit card bills or checks. Great form of advertising.


----------



## JohnGreco

Yes, majestic jr rollerball with black ti and a cobalt metal m3 blank. Got tired of hearing "the pen guy doesn't have a pen with him?"


----------



## InvisibleMan

I've been carrying this green turtle fountain pen, but it's starting to die.  I only made it as a prototype of the resin.  I didn't really care about the pen, so I slapped it together, not paying much attention to details.  Turns out, I really liked the pen.  Well, the section threads were barely viable to start with, and they're stripping now.  Oh well, got more than I thought I would out of it.

I try to use each new fountain pen I make for at least a day or so to make sure of no problems.  I'm currently sitting at my desk writing with the one I finished today (second photo).

Guess you could say I rotate a lot:biggrin:


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

My wife who is a Nurse, has Claimed all pens that I had made a couple of years ago as I was getting around the learning curve.  only thing I have done was to swap out the refills,  Cigars are the style she tends to steal err claim err appropriate.


----------



## Exabian

I use this segment Trimline pen I made. I used black walnut and black cherry to make it. I have to chase it down in the office because it keeps teleporting from desk to desk some ho. 

This was the first segment pen I ever made.


----------



## Scott.tudhope

I carry a chrome Phoenix with a purple inlace acrylester blank or a sterling Cambridge with a  black and white striped acrylic blank.


----------



## redneckmedic

Scott.tudhope said:


> What do you carry?



Glock 19 and a Kershaw folder....you? :cowboy:


----------



## cwolfs69

*yes*

click cigar with republic of vietnam flag decal on lower body i made about a year ago. 
Oh yeah, Kimber 1911


----------



## Culprit

Glock 19 in custom kydex made by a friend and an Emerson mini COC-15.  Unless my style of dress dictates the Ruger LCP in my boot. 

Oh, and a CSUSA Long Click wearing black walnut from my brother's property and an au natural friction finish with all the Renaisance Wax worn off.  It looks and feels great.  Only regret is that I didn't get the burned in rings near the nib perfectly spaced.  I may replace it with a Zen, but I really like the Long Click.


----------



## Chrisjan

Good old Comfort Slimline with a purple bluish acrylic in chrome together with my wedding band and a Kersaw folder in th right pocket...


----------



## woodwzrd

I always have one of my pens in my pocket. It is a great conversation starter when people see you using a very unique pen not to mention it is great for sales. My latest is a Gun Metal Polaris done in whitetail antler. I have been carrying it for about three weeks and have sold two pens as a result. Before that I carried a Gun Metal Executive wrapped in  cholla cactus cast is a crimson red resin. I sold a few of those as well.


----------



## MarkHix

White w/ Black veins Trustone Jr. Statesman.  (and a Beretta).


----------



## Wright

I carry a Navigator Rollerball with me all time.


----------



## Tx.slopoke

I carry the pen that got me addicted. A $15.00 slimline fathers day promotion at woodcrafters. I do carry a schetcher in my overalls that I use daily in my line of work. My better half often confinscates (but seldom uses) the pens she feels are to pretty to be sold, she claims to be quality control.


----------



## watch_art

I usually don't carry one of my own pens - but I carried this one around for almost two whole weeks... until a student snatched it up.


----------



## yorkie

I will carry one for a while to see how rugged a mechanism is or the finish is.  I like to fidget so if it stands up to me for a while, I know it's good.

Been carrying around a JOW Manhattan/CA finish for a few months now and still rock solid.


----------



## Leatherman1998

For the present I am carrying a vertex with brazillion cherry, a chrome sketch pencil with mohagany, and sometimes a fountain pen with mexican fire blank.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------



## orlandopens

I carry two pens. A Big Ben done in zebrawood with a ca finishe.  The other is a Bolt Action in antler.  They were among the first pens that I turned.  Aside from the fact that I like the way the Big Ben feels in my hand, I carry the pens to see how they stand up to every day wear and tear.  Since I turn pens strictly as a hobby and give my pens as gifts, I want to know what might fail and how to adjust my processes.  For instance, the ca finish on my Big Ben showed signs of wear after only a few weeks.  I have adjusted my ca application process (thanks to several of those that post to this site for your tutorials).  I also now automatically throw away the refills that come with the kits and buy genuine Parker, Cross ans Schmidt refills.


----------



## vanngo5d

I currently carry a long click with amboyna burl. Love the pen style.

Don Vann
vannink.com


----------



## walshjp17

I carry several pens with me -- different styles (RB, FP, BP), different media, different kits.  Usually when I pull one out, someone asks about it and when I say I made it they want to see more, so then I whip out the others.  I also hand that person a business card.


----------



## Whaler

I switch between two, both are made in the USA from Lazerlinez. A Liberty wrapped in Banded Malachite Tru-Stone and a Optimus-Desire wrapped in Damascus Steel M-3.


----------



## jjjaworski

I have a few favorites I use everyday.
Two Gatsby's in wood, a Sierra Clicker using a blank from Invisibleman, a Jr. Retro FP with cholla cactus blank from Justturning and a Roman Harvest FP w/Bock nib.

Quick pictures to give folks an idea. I'm using my week off to work on pens an such so rushed the photos


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

Just love that banded malachite Tru-Stone. It's a real eye-grabber on every pen I've put it on!

My carry pen is a chrome Vertex that I did in Zircote. A great demo pen which I personally like a lot. I've had it in my pocket a couple years and it's good to show how durable the CA finish is.


----------



## Moosewatcher

I make up cheap chrome Funline Comforts out of acrylic scraps and carry them.  They catch peoples eye and start a lot of conversatons about pens and penmaking.  Then if it's a pretty girl I give the pen to her.


----------



## MSGMP

I have carried the same cigar pen for 3 years now. I work in a warehouse environment and it has survived every drop on the concrete floors. Made it out cross cut Zebra Wood.


----------



## Parson

Scott.tudhope said:


> What do you carry?



Ruger .380 LCP with a full mag of hollow points and a closed-ended rollerball I made years ago...


----------



## Brooks803

This lil guy goes everywhere I go.


----------



## PenMan1

Kimber 1911, Beretta 950 Jetfire, and a Kershaw Scallion. Why do I need a pen? If I tell you to write, you're gonna do it


----------



## Skybill

Glock 27 and a simple slim line twist pen of Bethelehem Olive wood that I made 7 or 8 years ago.  Amazing that I haven't lost it!


----------



## jttheclockman

ALL YOU PEOPLE THAT CARRY GUNS< I FEEL REAL SORRY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Penguin

why feel sorry for us?

diamondback 380 

and a Sierra Elegant Beauty wrapped in abalone shell...or a Jr. Statesman fountain with abalone shell


----------



## jttheclockman

The Penguin said:


> why feel sorry for us?
> 
> diamondback 380
> 
> and a Sierra Elegant Beauty wrapped in abalone shell...or a Jr. Statesman fountain with abalone shell


 

If you have to ask then I feel even more sorry for  you.


----------



## MDWine

My pen varies from an an Amboyna Burl Baron for dressier occasions, to a Cocobolo Cigar for "regular duty"...

I also find no need to be a sheeple, either!


----------



## triw51

I carry a roll that holds about 24 pens.  I use them at work (part of what I do is check patients in for different doctors)  I have sold several to people who use them to sign the forms.  Usually they say something like nice pen or I like how that writes.  When I tell "Thank you, them I made that pen" they are amazed then I show them a few more if they show an interest I unroll my stash.  But my favorite by far is my PITH from Mr. Fisher it writes so beatifully.


----------



## Culprit

jttheclockman said:


> ALL YOU PEOPLE THAT CARRY GUNS< I FEEL REAL SORRY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



John,

You are very welcome to not own or carry a gun, however it is the constitutional right of all of us to do so if we choose.  And I do choose to have the tools available to defend both my family and yours.

And for the rest of us, don't be too hard on John. Remember, he lives in a state that feels they have the right to tell people how to run their own businesses: gas stations in New Jersey are not allowed to allow people to pump their own gas - they must pay extra employees to pump all the gas.  Americans who understand the Constitution which governs our great nation realize that the government has no right to dictate such things to business owners.  Wars have been fought throughout history to rid societies of such tyranny.  So please remember where John is coming from when he makes such un-American and ungrateful statements. 

John, you are very welcome for the protection which the rest of us provide you - even though you clearly don't understand or appreciate it. 

Semper Fidelis and Merry Christmas,
Culprit


----------



## 76winger

I've got three different pens I rotate for carry pens, all fountain pens. The oldest is an Apollo Infinity with Honduran Rosewood and Gold TN, Another is an older tenon-style designer with Charoite Trustone and 24k, and the most recent is a Cambridge with Tigress Italian Acrylic body, and trimmed with Sterling silver and Gold TN accents. 

They tend to WOW people, but then they get dismissed as being too high end for the people I show them to. I carry them to benefit me in learning how to use them and evaluate the models over the long term, but I'm not sure they're working well for marketing my handiwork.


----------



## gbpens

I carry my most recent Jr Gent roller ball. It's good advertising and a topic of conversation. I never get attached to a pen. Unless it was made for a specific person they are all for sale.


----------



## StephenM

I carry whichever pen the puppy decided to chew on.  Right now I have my choice of an Irish Wych Elm Burl rollerball or Birdseye Maple rollerball...


----------



## InvisibleMan

Well, time to go make another carry pen

Besides the pens I carry back and forth to work with me, I have a nice desk pen I use at home all the time.  It's a big tortoise shell celluloid fountain pen made by Shawn (Watch-art).  My first pen in my permanent collection, other than my first ever custom fp, which is not anywhere near good enough to sell:redface:.


----------



## plantman

I do carry, usualy the 380, and sometimes I have a Vertex Rollerball pen in my pocket as well !! Jim S


----------



## plantman

Culprit said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOU PEOPLE THAT CARRY GUNS< I FEEL REAL SORRY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> You are very welcome to not own or carry a gun, however it is the constitutional right of all of us to do so if we choose. And I do choose to have the tools available to defend both my family and yours.
> 
> And for the rest of us, don't be too hard on John. Remember, he lives in a state that feels they have the right to tell people how to run their own businesses: gas stations in New Jersey are not allowed to allow people to pump their own gas - they must pay extra employees to pump all the gas. Americans who understand the Constitution which governs our great nation realize that the government has no right to dictate such things to business owners. Wars have been fought throughout history to rid societies of such tyranny. So please remember where John is coming from when he makes such un-American and ungrateful statements.
> 
> John, you are very welcome for the protection which the rest of us provide you - even though you clearly don't understand or appreciate it.
> 
> Semper Fidelis and Merry Christmas,
> Culprit
Click to expand...

 
:usflag: John; Everybody has the rite to bear arms or not !! If a nut case comes into the mall and opens up his weapon, what would you rather have between your family and the gunman, your sorrow or me and my 380 ?? I will grant you that the people crouching behind me and my smokeing gun , will not feel sorry for me, they will be glad to be alive to see another day. Guns don't kill people, people kill people !!!!!! And New Jersey has one of the biggest violent crime rates in the USA. Have a happy and safe holiday !!! Jim S


----------



## jttheclockman

plantman said:


> Culprit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOU PEOPLE THAT CARRY GUNS< I FEEL REAL SORRY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> You are very welcome to not own or carry a gun, however it is the constitutional right of all of us to do so if we choose. And I do choose to have the tools available to defend both my family and yours.
> 
> And for the rest of us, don't be too hard on John. Remember, he lives in a state that feels they have the right to tell people how to run their own businesses: gas stations in New Jersey are not allowed to allow people to pump their own gas - they must pay extra employees to pump all the gas. Americans who understand the Constitution which governs our great nation realize that the government has no right to dictate such things to business owners. Wars have been fought throughout history to rid societies of such tyranny. So please remember where John is coming from when he makes such un-American and ungrateful statements.
> 
> John, you are very welcome for the protection which the rest of us provide you - even though you clearly don't understand or appreciate it.
> 
> Semper Fidelis and Merry Christmas,
> Culprit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :usflag: John; Everybody has the rite to bear arms or not !! If a nut case comes into the mall and opens up his weapon, what would you rather have between your family and the gunman, your sorrow or me and my 380 ?? I will grant you that the people crouching behind me and my smokeing gun , will not feel sorry for me, they will be glad to be alive to see another day. Guns don't kill people, people kill people !!!!!! And New Jersey has one of the biggest violent crime rates in the USA. Have a happy and safe holiday !!! Jim S
Click to expand...

   All old arguments and I am tired of reading them. Why do you think it has such violence???  Yes it is a Constitutional right but there are many others too. Tell it to some other nut that wants to carry a gun. Lets have the wild west start up again that way we know who is carryibg and who is not.

 I do not want to make this about guns but i thought it was a very rude thing to start including what weapons one carries in a pen turning question. 

Keep it for the NRA and his answer to gun violence in schools. Lets arm the teachers and have patrols roaming our free halls of education. Great answer. What an IDIOT.


----------



## jttheclockman

Culprit said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOU PEOPLE THAT CARRY GUNS< I FEEL REAL SORRY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> You are very welcome to not own or carry a gun, however it is the constitutional right of all of us to do so if we choose. And I do choose to have the tools available to defend both my family and yours.
> 
> And for the rest of us, don't be too hard on John. Remember, he lives in a state that feels they have the right to tell people how to run their own businesses: gas stations in New Jersey are not allowed to allow people to pump their own gas - they must pay extra employees to pump all the gas. Americans who understand the Constitution which governs our great nation realize that the government has no right to dictate such things to business owners. Wars have been fought throughout history to rid societies of such tyranny. So please remember where John is coming from when he makes such un-American and ungrateful statements.
> 
> John, you are very welcome for the protection which the rest of us provide you - even though you clearly don't understand or appreciate it.
> 
> Semper Fidelis and Merry Christmas,
> Culprit
Click to expand...

 
You have got to be kidding me. I will not answer this here because this is not about guns and you sir are out of line big time. Don't shoot yourself. I found it inappropriate to include who carries guns and what in a pen turning topic so please knock it off.


----------



## beck3906

Somebody lock this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Culprit

jttheclockman said:


> ...i thought it was a very rude thing to start including what weapons one carries in a pen turning question.



I disagree John; I don't think it was rude at all.  In fact, the first and second amendments complement each other very, very well.  There is a real reason that our Founding Fathers thought pens and firearms were the two most important tools to safeguard.


----------

